# Best CNC to buy



## Manuel Tamargo (Jul 28, 2010)

I am new to the forum and look forward to picking your brains.....

I want to purchase a cnc machine router or laser. I intend to start with wood, then move on to glass, plastics and metal. Which machine would be a best pick that is not too pricey?
Epilog seems like a good machine but is too pricey at this time. 
Here is a list of manufactures I have been looking at: VisionRouters
Epilog
Tormach
Zen Toolworks CNC
Full Spectrum
Torchmate
Shopbot

Any suggestions or advise would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks,
Manuel T.
P.S. Mark thanks for the help.


----------

